

Microsoft give start-ups a leg up  - bootload
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7711211.stm

======
bootload
_"... When the start up leaves the programme, either by staying in business
for three years, being acquired or surpassing the revenue limit, they will owe
Microsoft a $100 (£62) fee and then transition to the normal licensing fees
for the software they continue to use ..."_

Is this a sort of cheap MSDN arrangement. I don't understand why anyone would
want purposefully use MS toolset for a Startup - unless you are Xobni trying
to bridge the desktop email gap.

